
Should I also sell on Amazon? - randymonday
I&#x27;m writing my first eBook about micro-entrepreneurship that&#x27;s called Start With A Side-Project.<p>So far I&#x27;m only offering it on Gumroad, I actively promote it since I&#x27;m a first-time author so I don&#x27;t expect to be recommended by Gumroad.<p>How does the discoverability on Amazon works? Will I have to put efforts promoting it there as well? I might as well just focus on promoting my Gumroad page instead of promoting two links.
======
randymonday
For anyone curious, here is the eBook [https://gum.co/side-
project](https://gum.co/side-project)

